# Patriot Supple deal...



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Good deal here folks....don't pass it up!

Two Week Supply of Survival Food from Patriot Pantry


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to buy and prep is when it's on sale.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Good deal here folks....don't pass it up!


I guess a good deal is in the eye of the beholder. I stock almost none of this prepared food, as I find it too expensive and doesn't have the shelf life of the staples. This two week supply (not really) is on sale for $49. If you count up the calories, it totals 15,320. Divide that by 14 (two weeks) and that is only 1094 calories per day. I really doubt many folks on this board only consume that many calories per day. But to me, more importantly, that works out to $3.20 per thousand calories. So compare that to other prepper food.

Even Spam works out cheaper. At Sam's Club, I get their double pack, 72 oz., for $16. Spam has 90 calories per oz so that pack has 6480 calories in it... at $2.47 per thousand calories.

I get a 40 lb superpail of rice at Walmart.com for $37. That is a 6 gallon bucket, with gasket sealed lid, in sealed mylar bag with an oxygen absorber. I can make my own identical pail at home, which I made 4 today, for around $20. But taking the Walmart price, that bucket contains 71,820 calories & that works out to .52 per thousand calories. This also has a 30+ year shelf life.

Not to bore you with more figures but pinto beans put up the same way run around .41 per thousand calories. The wheat I get is even less.

My point is, depending on your situation, such prepared food might be nice to have around, but be wary of actually how much food you will be eating each day, how expensive that food is and how long it can be stored.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I think the rice and beans are very essential. In fact added to entres' from packages like the OP's they help make the entre's real meals and tolerable - both is good. I like to add pasta too.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

stowlin said:


> I think the rice and beans are very essential. In fact added to entres' from packages like the OP's they help make the entre's real meals and tolerable - both is good. I like to add pasta too.


Agree. And as you say, that food doesn't really taste all that great, especially when compared to fresh made food from stores, such as red beans & rice, fresh baked biscuits & bread, oatmeal in the am... along with some skillet fried Spam.

I do still have one bucket of similar prepared meals, but they will be more for trade or given to my guests I don't care too much for.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought their 72 hour pack a while back in a promo for S&H only (9.99) just to try it out. Intending to do a review on them. I cooked the Granny's Homestyle Potato Soup, it was ok. Guess I'd better get on the stick. 
.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Got that package for $9.99 too; haven't cooked anything just put it away hoping the day I'd need it won't happen. I didn't have a lot of small packaged goods most of its in large buckets. So its nice to have something for a bag.


----------

